# Russia



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing about Russian medical universities?#confused


----------



## celestine (Apr 10, 2008)

*what about ukrainain medical university*

i cant wait to be in my 3rd yr.#wink


----------



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Discussing about RUSSIAN, UKRANIAN and BELORUSSIAN can help those who are especially pre-meds and are interested to go these places for studying Medicine. Those who of you are studying in these places or are interested to know about these places can answer this thread. This will make a good resource.


----------



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Russia is country with 11 time zones. This country has a total number of according to iime.org which is a non-profit medical database publishing website. Here is a list of some russian medical schools along with their websites. However, it must be kept in mind that only a number of these schools enlisted below will offer their MD programs in English and not all are of equal quality. Tuition fees vary from one school to another. 

*Altai State Medical University
*http://www.medlink.ru/asmu/
Prospekt Lenina 40, Barnaul 656099
Tel: +7 385 225 3027, Fax: +7 385 222 1421 

*Amur State Medical Academy*
http://www.amursu.ru/
Ulica Gorkogo 95, Blagovestchensk 675006 

*Arkhangelsk State Medical Academy*
http://www.asma.ru/
Troitzky Ave. 51, Arkhangelsk 163061
Tel: +7 8182 647 410, Fax: +7 8182 263 226 

*Astrakhan State Medical Academy*
http://agma.astranet.ru/
Ulica Bakinskaja 121, Astrakhan 414000 

*Bashkir State Medical University* *
http://www.bsmu.anrb.ru
Ulica Lenina 3, Ufa-Centre 450000
Tel: +7 3472 22 41 73, Fax: +7 3472 22 37 51 

*Cecenja State University*
Ulica A. Seripova 32, Groznij 364907
Tel: +7 3432 319 463 

*Chelyabinsk State Medical Academy, Institute of Medical Education*
http://www.vita.chel.su/
Vorovsky 64, Chelyabinsk 454092
Tel: +7 3512 340636 

*Cita State Medical Academy*
Ulica Gorkogo 39a, Cita 672090 

*Cuvassia State University Medical Faculty*
Moskovskij Pr. 15, Ceboksary 428015
Tel: +7 8352 440 379 

*Dagestan State Medical Academy*
Ploscad Lenina 6, Makhachkala, Dagestan 367012
Tel: +7 8722 67 07 94 

*Habarovsk State Medical Institute*
Ulica K. Marksa 35, Habarovsk 680013 

*I.M. Sechenov Moscow Medical Academy*
http://www.mma.ru/e_main_Ns.html
Ulica Bolshaya Pirogovskaya 2/6, Moscow 119881
Tel: +7 95 248 0553, Fax: +7 95 248 0214 

*Irkutsk State Medical University*
Ulica Krasnogo Vosstanija 1, Irkutsk 664003 

*Ivanovo State Medical Academy*
http://isma.indi.ru/
Ulica F. Engelsa 8, Ivanovo 153462 

*Izhevsk State Medical Academy*
Ulica Revolyucionnaya 199, Izhevsk 426034 

*Jewish State Academy (Moscow), Faculty of Medicine*
Ulica B. Bronnaja 6, Moscow 103104
Tel: +7 95 122 3336 

*Kabardino-Balkarian State University, Medical Faculty*
http://www.kbsu.ru/Eng/
Ulica Cernysevskogo 173, Nalchik 360004
Tel: +7 866 222 2560 

*Kazan State Medical University, Medical Faculty* *
Ulica Butlerova 49, Kazan 420012
Tel: +7 8432 367 744, Fax: +7 8432 360 393 

*Kemerovo State Medical Academy*
Ulica Vorosilova 22a, Kemerovo 650029
Tel: +7 3842 557 889, Fax: +7 3842 557 889 

*Kirov State Medical Institute*
http://ksmi.chat.ru/
Ulica K. Marska 88, Kirov 610000
Tel: +7 8332 690 976, Fax: +7 8332 690 734 

*Krasnoyarsk Medical Academy*
Ulica Partizana Zeleznjaka I, Krasnoyarsk 660022
Tel: +7 3912 274 924, Fax: +7 3912 237 835 

*Kuban State Medical Academy*
http://www.ksma.ru/
Ulica Sedina 4, Krasnodar 350640 

*Kursk State Medical University* *
http://ksmu.kursknet.ru/
Karl Marx Str. 69r, Kursk 305029
Tel: +7 712 33 44 48, Fax: +7 712 56 67 82 

*M.K. Ammosov Sakha (Yakutsk) State University, Faculty of Medicine*
http://www.ceebd.co.uk/ceeed/un/ru/ru064010.htm
Belinsky Str. 58, Yakutsk, Sakha, 677891
Tel: +7 4112 26 33 44, Fax: +7 4112 26 09 11 

*Military Medical Academy*
http://www.mma.spb.ru/
Ulica Lebedeva 6, P.O. Box K175, Saint Petersburg 194175
Tel: +7 812 542 2139, Fax: +7 812 541 8486 

*Mordovian Ogarev State University, Faculty of Medicine* *
http://www.mrsu.ru/univ/main/main/chairs/med/
26 Ulyanova St., Saransk, 430027
Tel: +7 8342 331 044, Fax: +7 8342 332 456 

*Moscow Medical Stomatology Institute, Medical Faculty*
20/1 Delegatskaya, Moscow 103473
Tel: +7 95 978 0569, Fax: +7 95 973 3559 

*Moscow State University (M.V. Lomonosov)*
http://www.fbm.msu.ru/
Lomonosovsky Ave. 31/5, Moscow, 117192
Tel: +7 95 932 8814, Fax: +7 95 932 9828 

*Nizhny Novgorod State Medical Academy, Faculty of Medicine* *
http://www.n-nov.mednet.com/
Minin and Pozharsky Sq. 10/1, Nizhny Novgorod, 603005
Tel: +7 8312 390 943, Fax: +7 8312 390 943 

*North Ossetian State Medical Academy*
http://www.sogma.ru/eng/enter.htm
Ulica Pushkinskaja 40, Vladikavkaz 362019
Tel: +7 423 233 4221, Fax: +7 423 233 0321 

*Novgorod State University (Jaroslav the Wise), Faculty of Medicine*
http://www.novsu.ac.ru/eindex.php3
2201, Ul. St. Petersburgskaya 41, Novgorod The Great, 173003
Tel: +7 8162 226 083, Fax: +7 8162 226 083 

*Novosibirsk Medical Institute*
http://www.nsu.ru/iim/welc_eng.htm
Krasnij Prospekt 52, Novosibirsk 630091
Tel: +7 3832 209 405, Fax: +7 3832 209 405 

*Omsk State Medical Academy*
http://www.omsk.net.ru/education/vuz/med/fr_eng.htm
Ulica Lenina 12, Omsk 644099 

*Orenburg State Medical Academy*
http://www.osma.ru/
Ulica Sovetskaja 6, Orenburg 460014
Tel: +7 3532 776 103, Fax: +7 3532 779 408 

*People's Friendship University of Russia, Faculty of Medicine*
http://med.pfu.edu.ru/
Ulica Miklukho-Maklaja 6, Moscow 117198
Tel: +7 95 434 66 41, Fax: +7 95 433 73 85 

*Perm State Medical Academy*
http://www.psma.ru/
Kuibisheva St. 39, P.O. Box 7019, Perm 614000
Tel: +7 3422 337 527, Fax: +7 3422 332 441 

*Petrozavodsk State University, Faculty of Medicine*
http://petrsu.karelia.ru/psu/Structure/ 
Faculties/medicine_e.html
Prospekt Lenina 33, Petrozavodsk 185640
Tel: +7 8142 781 550, Fax: +7 8142 771 021 

*Rostov State Medical University*
http://www.angelfire.com/country/RSMU/
Nahicevanskij Pereulok 29, Rostov 344700 

*Russian State Medical University (RSMU), Medical Faculty*
http://www.chat.ru/~ussrgmu/
Ulica Ostrovitjanova 1, Moscow 117869
Tel: +7 95 434 1422, Fax: +7 95 434 1411 

*Ryazan State Medical University, Medical Faculty*
http://www.ttc.ryazan.ru/
Ulica Vysokovoltnaya 9, Ryazan 391000
Tel: +7 912 776 698, Fax: +7 912 444 390 

*Saint Petersburg State, Pavlov Medical University*
http://www.spmu.runnet.ru/
Ulica Tolstogo 6/8, Saint Petersburg 197089
Tel: +7 812 238 7153, Fax: +7 812 234 0125 

*Saint Petersburg State Medical Academy, Faculty of Medicine*
http://private.peterlink.ru/mechnik/ind_en1.html
Piskarevskij Prospekt 47, Saint Petersburg 195067
Tel: +7 812 543 9609, Fax: +7 812 543 1571 

*Saint Petersburg State Pediatric Medical Academy*
Ulica Litovskaja 2, Saint Petersburg 194100
Tel: +7 812 542 6733, Fax: +7 812 542 6733 

*Saint Petersburg State University, Faculty of Medicine*
http://pu.samson.spb.su/e/TEXTS/ 
Departments/medicine.html
Room 65, Mendeleevskaya Linia, 5, Saint-Petersburg 199034
Tel: +7 812 2189450 

*Samara State Medical University, Medical Institute*
http://www.ceebd.co.uk/ceeed/un/ru/ru047.htm
Chapaevskaya Str. 89, Samara 443099
Tel: +7 8462 321 634, Fax: +7 8462 322 907 

*Saratov State Medical University*
http://www.med.sgu.ru/
Ulica Bolshaya Kazachia 112, Saratov 410026
Tel: +7 8452 511 617, Fax: +7 8452 243 531 

*Siberian State Medical University*
http://www.ssmu.ru/ofice/kaf/mo.html
Moskowski Trakt 2, Tomsk 634050, West Siberia
Tel: +7 3822 230 423, Fax: 7 3822 410 389 

*Smolensk State Medical Academy*
http://www.smolensk.ru/user/sgma/
Ulica Krupskoj 28, Smolensk 214019 

*Stavropol State Medical Academy*
http://www.stavropol.ru/city/Scools/ 
sgma/english/obzor.html
Ulica Mira 310, Stavropol 355017
Tel: +7 8652 352 331, Fax: +7 8652 352 487 

*Tver State Medical Academy*
http://www.tversu.ru/Education/tma_dermatology/ 
html/home_page_e.htm
Ulica Sovetskaja 4, Tver 170642 

*Tyumen State Medical Academy (TSMA)*
http://www.tsu.tmn.ru/
Ulica Odesskaja 52, Tyumen 625023
Tel: +7 3452 222 197, Fax: +7 3452 226 200 

*Ural State Medical Academy*
http://www.usma.ru/
Ulica Repina 3, Ekaterinburg 620219
Tel: +7 3432 511 490, Fax: +7 3432 516 400 

*Vladivostok State Medical University*
Ostryakova Prospekt 2, Vladivostok 690600
Tel: +7 4232 251 624, Fax: +7 4232 251 719 

*Volgograd State Medical Academy*
http://www.avtlg.ru/~vlgmed/
Pavshikh Bortsov Sq. 1, Volgograd 400066
Tel: +7 8442 339 830, Fax: +7 8442 367 144 

*Voronezh N. N. Burdenko State Medical Academy*
http://www.vsma.ac.ru/~fo/eng/e001.htm
Studencheskaya Str. 10, Voronezh 394000
Tel: +7 732 530 005, Fax: +7 732 531 222 

*Yakutsk State University*
Kulakovskogo 34, Yakutsk 677891
Tel: +7 4112 263 344 

*Yaroslavl State Medical Academy, Medical Faculty*
http://gw.yma.ac.ru/
Ulica Revolyucionnaya 5, Yaroslavl 150000

For further enquiries, feel free 2 ask this buddy!


----------



## celestine (Apr 10, 2008)

thats noce of u nasha, do u know about ukrainian medical universities.


----------



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Ukraine (Ukrayina)

*Bukovyna State Medical Academy, Faculty of Medicine*
http://www.msa.cv.ua/
2 Teatralna Square, Chernovtsi 274000
Tel: +380 372 553 754, Fax: +380 372 221 910 

*Crimea State Medical University*
http://www.crsmu.com/
5/7 Boulevard Lenin
95006 Simferopol, Crimea
Tel: +380 0652 274 462, Fax: +380 0652 515 738 

*Danylo Halytsky Lviv State Medical University, Faculty of Medicine*
http://www.meduniv.lviv.ua/
Pekarskaya Street 69, Lviv 290010
Tel: +380 322 722 660, Fax: +380 322 767 973 

*Dniepropetrovsk State Medical Academy*
http://www.dsma.dp.ua/ 
Ulica Dzerzhinsky 9, Dniepropetrovsk 320600
Tel: +380 562 451 565, Fax: +380 562 464 191 

*Donetsk State Medical University*
http://dsmu.donetsk.ua/
Ilych Ave. 16, Donetsk, 340098
Tel: +380 622 934 441, Fax: +380 622 934 441 

*I. Y. Gorbachevsky Ternopil State Medical Academy*
http://www.ssft.ternopil.ua/tdma/
1 Voli Square, Ternopil 282001
Tel: +380 352 229 244, Fax: +380 352 224 183 

*Ivano-Frankovsk State Medical Academy*
http://www.ifdma.if.ua/ 
2 Galytska Street, Ivano-Frankovsk 284000
Tel: +380 342 224 295, Fax: +380 342 224 295 

*Kharkov State Medical University*
http://www.univer.kharkov.ua/
Prospekt Lenina 4, Kharkov 310022
Tel: +380 572 430 726, Fax: +380 572 433 620 

*Lugansk State Medical University*
http://www.lsmu.com/
50 Richya Oborony Luganska Kvartal
Lugansk 348045
Tel: +380 67 643 3202, Fax: +380 64 259 6698

*National O.O. Bogomoletz Medical University*
http://www.nmu.kiev.ua/
13, Shevchenko Blvd., Kiev 252004
Tel: +380 44 224 4062, Fax: +380 44 224 4062 

*Odessa State Medical University*
http://www.odessamu.chat.ru/
2 Valikhovsky Lane, Odessa, 270026
Tel: +380 482 233 324, Fax: +380 482 232 215 

*Uzhgorod State University, Medical Faculty*
http://www.univ.uzhgorod.ua/
Ulica Gorkogo 40, Uzgorod 294000 

*Vinnytsya State M.I. Pirogov Memorial Medical University*
http://www.vsmu.vinnica.ua/
56 Pirogov Street, Vinnytsya 287100
Tel: +380 432 320 685, Fax: +380 432 322 773 

*Zaporozhya State Medical University*
http://www.zsu.edu.ua/
Ulica Majakovski 26, Zaporozhye 330035
Tel: +380 612 335 007, Fax: +380 612 330 125


----------



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Celestine, u can't wait 4 ur 3rd year: what does that mean? Are u studying medicine in Ukraine? Can u tell me about the living cost and living standards of Ukraine? I heard it's much better than Russia.


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

nasha said:


> Celestine, u can't wait 4 ur 3rd year: what does that mean? Are u studying medicine in Ukraine? Can u tell me about the living cost and living standards of Ukraine? I heard it's much better than Russia.


is it true that ukraine and russia have a problem of xenophobia and many students have suffered because of that? ie beaten ,killed


----------



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, yes to some extent true probably as far as I know. But the case of being beated to death is extremely low. It is likely that one or two occurances had occured which had ultimately made the sensational headline news in the media channels. But yes there is one truth above all truth, wherever u go on earth that is a white people's country, you are bound to face xenophobia only because there you are a black or not as fair as them. This is rather a psychology with which you have to live and fight. Even in America, xenophobia is still 2day an extreme crime and there are for sure negligence u r bound to receive.
Take care. Would b my pleasure to ansewr to any of your querries.


----------



## celestine (Apr 10, 2008)

hello nasha,the aspect of student being beaten is rare, in my city we dont experience such . but in kiev(the capital) it happens mostly to students who loves clubing & staying late at night.


----------



## celestine (Apr 10, 2008)

studing in ukraine is quite cheap, the tuition fee from next yr in some of the medical universities is $5000, hostel $800-$1000 for a year, the flats depend on ur choice.
the living cost is cheaper than in russia but now food is increasing drasticaly.


----------



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Celestine, so back after a long time. Good to hear from you once again. Well, yep. Thats what I said just that beating up is rare and yes clubbing or going to discos always are the links of getting involved in illegal cases most of the times. The cost of food is increasing worldwide. Thats nothing to really say anew about. Anyways, I hope u have been helped by my info. Can you tell me what textbooks do you follow in the first years of MD. How do you study? Do u make notes or follow teachers lectures only and read straight from the book. Or does the teacher's prepare notes for you?


----------



## celestine (Apr 10, 2008)

here the teachers make notes for us, the notes they make are good but still i use text books to back them up. we dont study with a specific text book its left for u to get more ideas from any text book u think will be of importance to u. We study general anatomy and not regional, we come to class and explain what we understood from the teachers note. u can look through ur books while answering but it will affect ur marks at the end of the day. Anotomy,medicalbiology,physiology and microbiology are nice department histology department is very poor. try to get a nice text book it will help.


----------



## nasha (Apr 20, 2008)

Celestine, thanx for the infos you have provided. By stating that your uni teaches general anatomy does it mean that you start from the bones first and then go to muscles and so on? Can you please name me one or good textbooks of ANATOMY, MEDICAL BIOLOGY, PHYSIOLOGY, MICROBIOLGY and HISTOLOGY please.....I am taking a look at the R.S. Snell's Clinical Anatomy and and at Netter's Atlas. Do you think this would be better? Can you please kindly email me some of the notes given my you teacher so that I can have a look at them and get some idea? My email address is *[email protected]*
Probably I am asking a bit much from you but it would be much kind of you if you provide me with the notes. 

One more question, I heard that there in the hostels the girls and boys live together. Is is true in your place? Are there any prayer halls for peoples of different religions? Any prayer halls especially for girls? 

Thanx
Take Care


----------



## mumar (Jun 10, 2009)

hey celestine if u dont mind can u give the names of some universities above who teaches in english.. in ukrine


----------



## Slacker (Apr 1, 2009)

Im interested in *Kursk State Medical University *but it didnt say much about the costs of the school fees, hostel fees and living expenese. I am also confused about the pre-medical thing? What's that? If i study the pre-medical can I study medicine after that? I'm really confused about it.


----------



## Serenity (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello for everyone! ))
i'm a student from St. Petersburg State Pediatric Medical Academy, St. Petersburg, Russia ) I am study in very famous medical school in Russia, 'cause this one is only which has a such branch for teachen pediatricians specially... I'm looking forward to study abroad or try to take the intership or residency in spanish speaking country... Maybe once it will be possible to but very difficult here.(((


----------

